# Microgeophagus ramirezi



## Kikas (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello everyone 

I am thinking to make my 120Liter aquarium into somthing like South american biotop with Microgeophagus ramirezi and i was wondering maybe someone has something like my plan and can give any advices? Now my aquarium is full with plants i have lots of diferent spieces of plants.

My questions is:

1. How many ramirezes i could keep in tank like this? now i have in my tank 2 ancistrus, 3 cory, and 2 SAE.

2. what plants is advised for aquarium like i want?

3. and if you can give any advice i would be wery happy to read it 

P.s. Sorry for my english and if someone would love to see my aquarium fotos i will post them later


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome to APC Kikas!

Your tank looks very nice, if it's the 120 liter in your sig line. 

You could probably have 4 - 6 Ram's in the tank with what you already have in there.

As for the plant selection, you should ask in the general plant section here so you get better coverage. 

PS, your english sounds just fine...


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

They like warm, soft, acidic water. I have 2 pairs in my 38 gallon with a lot of plants. My tank water is 80 F, 2-3 KH, 2-3 GH, and with CO2 is around a 6.45 pH. They must love the tank because they alternate weeks laying eggs and i even had a some eggs hatch this week and they are guarding the wigglers with a passion. Here's some pics:


----------



## Kikas (Sep 9, 2008)

In my sig is photos when my aquarium was 3 days old 14 days old and 1 month. Now i got some new plants and one wery nice drift wood for my aquarium and when i placed this wood into aquarium i neaded to replant lots of my plants  

Next week i will buy my rams from one local breeder in my city.

And maybe i could get some neon tetras too into my aquarium if i will buy only 4 rams? or maybe some Pseudomugil furcatus for having somthing swiming on top?


PRJCT92EH2 thanks for advices i writed them down and will try to do so testing before i get my fishes  and your aquarium looks wery amazing  i hope one day i will have something like this too 

JanS: Thanks


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I forgot to add that if you go to the top of the page to the plant finder you can search plants by region for your biotope. Good luck!


----------



## Kikas (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks again for info


----------



## Kikas (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello again i just did some new photos of my new aquarium setup. Before i get my plants for south/central americas biotop i will use them for my rams but after i get some platns i nead from this bioto[ i will change my aquariums setum abit just my tree roots will stay and plants wich are already from biotop i nead will stay in this aquarium.


----------



## Kikas (Sep 9, 2008)

I got one more question 

Maybe someone could advice what fish i could use for my top level of aquarium? I'm looking for some nice schooling fish wich will keep only in top level coz as i know what ramirezes feeling more comfortable then they see some schooling fish swiming araund on top level? Corect me if i'm wrong coz i'm new in this hobby 

Thanks for any advices


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Healthy tank! What's the foreground plants?


----------



## bs6749 (Dec 23, 2007)

120L is roughly 30 gallons. There's no reason that you should have more than 4 GBR's in there and they should be 2 sexed pairs at that or you are asking for them to be killed. You have too many bottom dwellers to allow you to keep more rams. If you get rid of a single BN pleco then you could add 2 pairs of rams for sure. I'd be hesitant in adding more than one pair honestly. I had 4 spawning pairs in my 55 gallon tank but I only ordered 3. The guy sent me an extra and I didn't want to get rid of them, especially since I have all 4 pairs spawn within the same hour one time!

As for top level tankmates you shold look into hatchetfish, which are from S. America and would add to that theme. They are jumpers though so you should definitely have lids. I'd add 5-6 hatchetfish and 6 cardinals (not neons) to round out the tank along with a single pair of rams.


----------



## Kikas (Sep 9, 2008)

I am thinking of adding max 4 rams in this tank to not get it owercrowded and just a couple of top level fish to make all level filled with some fish 

Thanks for good advice


----------

